# Datenbank darstellen



## time-master (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo..

Ich suche eine Software (Freeware) zum Darstellen einer Datenbankstruktur! Könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?


----------



## hpvw (22. Mai 2005)

Falls Du MySQL meinst und PHP zur Verfügung hast, gäbe es phpMyAdmin.


----------



## time-master (22. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte eine Tabellenstruktur darstellen! Eine Tabellenstruktur ist Programmiersprachenunabhängig! Ich möchte auf einem Blick alle Tabellen sehen können, mit allen Tabellen-Verknüpfungen, Primärschlüsseln, etc.!


----------



## hpvw (22. Mai 2005)

Meinst du vielleicht sowas, wie in diesem gepinnten Thread?
Ansonsten beschreibe doch mal etwas konkreter, was Du willst.
Wenn ich ein Quiz will, geh' ich zu Günther Jauch.


----------



## Andi1982 (23. Mai 2005)

oder check mal auf mysql.com, da gibts ein nettes administrationstool, das teil macht auf den ersten blick gut was her...
 oder kostenpflichtig aber top quest.com -> TOAD


----------



## time-master (24. Mai 2005)

Welches Administrationtool meinst du denn auf mysql.com? Das Tool TOAD finde ich nicht so gut!


----------



## Andi1982 (24. Mai 2005)

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/administrator/1.0.html
 scheint zum schnellen designen oder erweitern gut geeignet zu sein


----------

